# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный Фестиваль российских соотечественников зарубежья

## larka

В июле 2009 г. в Москве предполагается проведение II Международного Фестиваля российских соотечественников зарубежья «Русская песня» под девизом «Поём вместе с Россией». Решение о проведении Фестиваля принято Правлением МСРС (Международный Совет российских соотечественников) и одобрено Мэром Москвы Ю.М. Лужковым. Был отмечен успех I Фестиваля (осень 2007 г.), его важная роль в деле сохранения и развития культурных традиций и привлечения молодежи, проживающей за рубежом, к российскому духовному наследию. 
Общее количество участников – 550 человек (11 человек от страны, включая руководителя) из 50 стран мира (на I Фестивале было представлено 46 стран). В список номинаций Фестиваля русской песни предлагается включить 2 категории: 
1. Творческий конкурс песен _собственного сочинения_ на тему «Новые песни о России». Участники данного конкурса должны _до 20 апреля 2009 г._ направить _резюме_ с указанием своего почтового и электронного адресов, а также _аудиокассеты_ и _CD–диски_ с записью песен собственного сочинения на почтовый адрес:
«Festival»
ISTOK e.V im BDP
Baumweg 10
60316 Frankfurt am Main 
2. _Исполнение_ произведений следующих жанров:
русская народная песнярусский романссовременная русская песняВозрастные категории участников :
- дети 14 – 18 лет
- взрослые 18 – 60 лет 
Для проведения Фестиваля в Москве приглашены: Правительственная комиссия по работе с соотечественниками, МИД РФ и Минкультуры России. В состав международного оргкомитета введены представители творческих профессий России. 
В рамках Фестиваля в Москве участники будут иметь возможность общения, знакомства с историческими и культурными памятниками Москвы, выступления на концертных площадках столицы, встречи с профессиональными исполнителями, композиторами России. Лучшие из лучших смогут выступить на заключительном Гала-концерте. 
Делегация участников от Германии будет сформирована по итогам конкурсных отборов песенных фестивалей в землях, в которых могут принимать участие как певцы-профессионалы, так и любители. Предпочтение будет отдано тем, кто активно участвует в культурных акциях, организуемых общественными организациями российских соотечественников, имеет опыт работы на сценических площадках, концертные костюмы, записи собственных исполнений на CD –дисках. 
_Финальный конкурсный отбор_ участников делегации от Германии с участием жюри и оргкомитета учасников делегации от Германии состоится _26 апреля 2009 г._ в г. Франкфурт-на-Майне с приглашением зрительской аудитории. Участники готовят на конкурс 3 песни в соответствии с жанром (см. выше). 
Заявки для участия в финальном отборочном туре с правильно заполненной анкетой и _CD–диском_ исполнителя или _видеозаписью_ принимаются строго _до 01.04.2009 г._, и отправляются только на почтовый адрес:
«Festival»
ISTOK e.V im BDP
Baumweg 10
60316 Frankfurt am Main 
Анкету можно скачать здесь (13КВ)
После отборочного просмотра видеоматериала или прослушивания CD записей членами жюри оргкомитета будут отобраны участники финального конкурса, проводимого _26 апреля 2009 г._ в г. Франкфурте – на – Майне. Этим исполнителям будет выслано официальное приглашение по электронной почте или почтовому адресу с программой и условиями проведения финального тура. (CD–диски, видеозаписи, аудиокассеты высланы нам, не подлежат возврату)

http://www.istok-ev.org/ru/announcement.html

----------


## Juli

я была на первом фестивале. организация на высшем уровне!!!!! надеюсь и в этом году попасть и познакомиться с кем-то из форумчан!  :Ok:

----------


## Juli

насколько мне известно, фестиваль в этом году отменен :(

----------


## larka

*Juli*,
 Этот фестиваль прошёл, а лауреаты в следующем году отправляются в Москву! Хотя мне, честно говоря, далеко не всё в проведении и участниках понравилось...

----------


## Котичка

ну вот...Пришло и нам приглашение на этот фестиваль, на февраль 2010.
Кто -нибудь уже едет?

----------


## Katrinagape

А можно и мне это положение? Любопытно!  [email]Katrinagape@rambler.ru

----------


## Весик

Так что?он уже прошел в этом году???

----------


## Juli

да, фестиваль уже прошел. был он в феврале, приурочен был к юбилею Победы. спасибо организаторам, все прошло прекрасно, как обычно только мало было времени для общения...

----------

